
Tell me something important about IT that I don't know - ghking
I am a geek, I have learned so many Techlonogy, But I still think there is something important that I don&#x27;t know. So try tell me something important that I don&#x27;t know.<p>It should be related to IT, here is part of what I have studied:<p>hardware: Digital and Analog Electricit | PCB | FPGA | DSP | MCU | CPU-architecture<p>software: compiler | LLVM | operating system | linux | cloud-computing | Virtualization | Container<p>language: verilog&#x2F;systemC | C&#x2F;C++ | Python | java | javascript | haskell | lisp | function-language | logic-language | ... (needn&#x27;t recommand anymore, It&#x27;s enough)<p>web     : front-end | back-end | react | spring | nodejs | koa | ... (needn&#x27;t recommand anymore, It&#x27;s enough)<p>other   : algorithm | design patterns | software engineering | Artificial intelligence | big-data | Continuous integration | devops
======
fghtr
Consider the ethical side of IT: [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-
sw.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html).

~~~
ghking
It's a good ideal, but it's just a mode of presentation of software.

------
CyberFonic
MBSE - model based software engineering - a specialisation of MDA / MDE and a
core concept with UML.

For more information take a look at [https://modeling-
languages.com](https://modeling-languages.com).

~~~
ghking
Thank you, I've done some work on this before, OMG has some standard for it.
But I am not good at it, It's really a good direction. Thank you very much.

------
turingbook
Focus more on the real problems over tools.

~~~
ghking
I have try to control myself, but It's really hard. As a Perfectionist, I
really cann't.

------
october_sky
Why not just research something you don't know much about? Like how embedded
computers interface with a car.

~~~
ghking
It may just open another pandora's box for me.

